# Solved: Enebling SSO from a TS Gateway Server



## royhq (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can enable SSO when using a TS gateway? At the moment users connecting from home need to authenticate 3 times (users will always connect from home). 1 to the TS Gateway/TS Web Access, 1 to the RemoteApp Server and finally they authenticate to the program they run. Since the first 2 are windows authentications just wondering if SSO is possible. According to some articles, it is possible to enable SSO by creating a certificate and stetting it up on the RemoteApp server. However, I cant get it to work plus other articles and other people I have talked to say that SSO is not possible. 

Any thoughts?

All servers are Windows Server 2008 Standard R2

Thanks


----------



## royhq (Jul 24, 2012)

SSO works when connecting from outside the domain. What I did was created a certificate. Then imported the certificate to the gateway and use the same certificate and imported to the RemoteApp by signing it as a digital Signature. Once that was done, I then took the same certificate to a client computer and installed it to the "Trusted Root Certification Authority". Once the certificate was imported to the client computer, I then Authenticated to the TS Gateway and from there the RemoteApp was lunch without prompting for a 2nd Windows authentication.


----------

